# Quaker Girl and Dad at the farm



## QuakerBoy (Mar 29, 2008)

We headed down to the Outdoorsman's club today pitch in at the work weekend.

Helped stock some fish and build a bridge over the spring that feeds the pond.

Had a great time. There were some other kids down there playin but lil QG wanted to help with the chores. I was real proud of her


----------



## Bruz (Mar 29, 2008)

QB,

Looks like a good time. You've got a cute little girl there.....She must take after her Mom.

Robert


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 29, 2008)

Bruz said:


> QB,
> 
> Looks like a good time. You've got a cute little girl there.....She must take after her Mom.
> 
> Robert



yessir she does.

























and we got one good lookin mailman


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 29, 2008)

QuakerBoy said:


> and we got one good lookin mailman






She is a pretty thing!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are great shots Rich! Love the one of you and her with the fish jumping out of the bucket.  Perfect shutter timing, or luck.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 29, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Those are great shots Rich! Love the one of you and her with the fish jumping out of the bucket.  Perfect shutter timing, or luck.



yessir...I had to jump in and grab that fish 10 times before ol Joeboy got it in the pic


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 29, 2008)

She's growing up Rich! 

As if you don't already, you're going to have your hands full when she gets older.


----------



## leo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Nice shots*

looks like she had a big day, thanks for sharing her pics with us


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Mar 29, 2008)

Great pics !!! Looks like ya'll had a great time. What a cute little girl !!!!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 29, 2008)

Boy those are the times.  It's great when your kids go along and make a work day special.  You've got a cute little lady on your hands.  Thanks for sharing her with us.

Hoss


----------



## huntfourfun (Sep 26, 2011)

I wish more fishermen and hunters would focus on the kids, that's really what it's all about.

Great pictures and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks like fun!


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

fun stuff


----------

